# Winter to spring Let's see some southern stimulation! Dixie green Pics needed! Not all this white stuff!



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

The thermometer here in northern Iowa is warming up above freezing finally. Before long everything will turn to mud and then start to green up. Here are some farmstead photos from today, March 9 2014.





To you southern boys and girls; please post some pictures of some of your doings! Us folks in the northern climes want to see some green grass or green something other than polar bear habitat! Thanks!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll try to get ya 1 or 2 tomorrow...hoping to cut some in another week or so. Won't be real high, but will let me spray bahia grass outta my hayfields.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's a picture of my oats. Its took them a while to get going but I think they going to do OK.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Lanefarms, They really look nice. I am trying to get 100 ac. of spring oats in if it ever dries up. I am jealous!


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

We have 70 acres on prepared land and 80 acres no til in Bermuda grass. All of them where planted to late, about the second week of January. We have been lucky the rust this year was terrible on early planted oats since we didn't have any cold weather until the end of December. They are never going to reach their yield potential being this late but maybe I will make a little. The ones in the picture are mid calf tall now and not showing any signs of going to boot.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Took some Monday. It might be brown but its better than snow



















Some green from 2013


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

A fella that's helping me stood in for reference. My phone/camera doesn't do the color justice...it's much greener than what it shows.










OK, so that's just a spot where there is some 'extra-rich' soil. Shore wish the rest of the hayfields looked like this.

The rest of it looks more like the 2nd pic.

.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's part of this seasons calves, shot this a couple weeks ago. All the small grain here still looks to be dormant some looks to be froze out. Pastures look like crap, already had almost 4.5" of rain this month.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Wheat is looking nice with the warm weather the past week.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

First guy I have seen running smoke so far this spring. Wheat is getting green. If we could get some normal temps, corn planters would be rolling late next week.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Another 2" of precip. for a total of 6.5" since Mar. 1 so no one around here is getting much of anything done outside. Everything is just plain soupy. Pastures and fields have standing water in them.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, we may need that water up here soon. Heard yesterday we are already 3 to 4" behind for the year. Checked some of my swampy ground that is in the same field as high sand and there is no water standing and the drainage ditches are about 2 ft below normal for this time of year.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Soaked here....needing to plant melons in the next 10 day window, calling for frost next week.....


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ground is still froze but bare. Depending on this spring corn might not get planted till June...


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Got ~3/4" Sunday night. We're not dry, but it was welcomed. What was *not* welcome was the loud rumble/roar that woke the wife & myself up about 3:15am. No sign & have not heard anything about a twister, so it might have just been that strong a wind. Scary for a few minutes tho.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sprayed sencor on my established alfalfa today for those nasty winter weeds. Alfalfa is breaking dormancy, wheat is greening up and lawns are slowly gaining color. Dust is starting to fly and the only thing holding corn planters back next week is the temperature. Lots of 40's and 50's predicted for highs yet.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> First guy I have seen running smoke so far this spring. Wheat is getting green. If we could get some normal temps, corn planters would be rolling late next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a difference a few hundred miles south makes.

Still have snow in the woods and on north side of a lot of fencerows here.

Had to use the FWA the other day to move feeders and was wondering if that was a mistake and should of had one of the four wheel drive tractors instead. Six inches of soup on top of the frost, might as well have been on a sheet of ice. The lake in the state park across the road still has 100% ice cover.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Here are the same views two weeks later. Lots of snow gone replaced with mud. It's frozen back up today though. It's nice to see those green pics!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

They went and checked a field that needs to be manured and prepped for corn and nearly buried the JD without anything behind it. This rain needs to let up. 5.7" for the month so far is more than the ground can handle. I'm not seeing much dry weather here in the near future. If the manure pile get much bigger I just don't know, after close to 100 loads hauled out onto the pastures this winter the pile is right back to what was. It's been so cols and wet the cows have spent way more time in the shed and stables than usual but it's cheap fertilize.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

I believe spring has gone back into hibernation about 2 inches and still falling here in NC. This is supposed to be the sunny south, guess need to get in contact with Al Gore and find what went wrong.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Spring left here last week. It was around for a day or so. We skipped summer and fall and went right back into winter.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, inch of snow on the ground here this morning, high of 34 today with a strong nw wind. Guys are having a time trying to get anhydrous ammonia to flow in this cold.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Starting to look like a repeat of 2012 except for having highs in the mid 40's instead of the mid 80's. Ground is getting dry and we are missing rain chances. Starting anhydrous myself tomorrow, most of the BTO's have been going since the end of last week. Rumors of a little corn planted and a bunch would go in fast if it would just warm up!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The way I feel this morning.

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/10151911_10152315002905915_1040016640_n.jpg


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I think spring is finally here. Forecast is looking good almost 60+ on Monday sure is a change from this week with temps in the twenties


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> They went and checked a field that needs to be manured and prepped for corn and nearly buried the JD without anything behind it. This rain needs to let up. 5.7" for the month so far is more than the ground can handle. I'm not seeing much dry weather here in the near future. If the manure pile get much bigger I just don't know, after close to 100 loads hauled out onto the pastures this winter the pile is right back to what was. It's been so cols and wet the cows have spent way more time in the shed and stables than usual but it's cheap fertilize.


Last Sunday we got half the heifer barn cleaned before it froze again and while the ground was froze up. Prolly won't get the rest of it cleaned till it thaws out in June. Our pile is already too big and don't have room for more....been a long winter


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Grass is really starting to take off now. Here is a few pictures of my orchard/fescue/kentucky bluegrass mix fields.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking good Cline.

Ready for some green here. After a few weeks of good maple weather of course.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Pics taken today from one of my fields the landowner accidentally burnt, I wish he would of burnt the whole place but the fire dept thought otherwise.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Apr 1 here:


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

April 1st, southern Indiana and 70 degrees. Unfortunately, today is 50 with heavy rain and thunderstorms.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Amish neighbor started plowing yesterday. I guess turning over mud is easier on the horses.

Had an Amish guy ask my dad one time why we hadn't started plowing. It was the beginning of May and he was done plowing. My dad came back with i have a five bottom plow and one hundred horses that don't need to rest...


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Got 10-15 days left on the bag with corn silage hopefully it'll be warm enough that the silo is thawed out when i go to open it. Not fun cleaning off a frozen silo btdt.

Been warm the past three days and it looks like the grass is trying so hard to green up but that ground is still cold. I think maple syrup season is gonna be poor here as it isn't getting cold enough at night

I have to say it is nice listening to the birds sing rather than listening to the cold wind howling.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Been seeing lots of motorcycles out. Finally seen something worth a topless cruise. Neighbor just cruised by in a late fifties ford tractor which appears to havea fresh resto job. Looked sharp driving by.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I stopped him on his way back home. 54-55 Ford 800. Looks as sharp standing still as it does moving. Looked like a nice job on the restoration. It is the same tractor I have seen before sans the loader. He said he bought it in about 65.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Lucky for me I took my snowblower off.the 3 point last week in favor of the box blade. So it is sitting outside with a foot of snow on it.

Here is my car. This is about 2 hours outside after the first 8 or 12 inches was cleaned and melted off inside at work. Snow was all but gone yesterday. I heard here spring has officially been cancelled due.to the bad weather.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

30 deg here this morning. Looks like alfalfa is going to make it thru. Planning on starting to plant corn on Saturday, finally.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Lucky for me I took my snowblower off.the 3 point last week in favor of the box blade. So it is sitting outside with a foot of snow on it.
> 
> Here is my car. This is about 2 hours outside after the first 8 or 12 inches was cleaned and melted off inside at work. Snow was all but gone yesterday. I heard here spring has officially been cancelled due.to the bad weather.
> 
> ...


That's terribly depressing at this point....I hope it leaves you as fast as it came....I have seen worse winters than the past one, but I cannot remember a more irritating winter/spring than this one. Hoping to miss the frost predicted here for in the morning. Alfalfa is nearly a foot tall....and grasses are close to bolting....birds are hatching young and bees are starting to swarm and corn is up. It is time to have this cold weather over with.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How about some nice green pics to give us some hope of green up Mike?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> Lucky for me I took my snowblower off.the 3 point last week in favor of the box blade. So it is sitting outside with a foot of snow on it.
> 
> Here is my car. This is about 2 hours outside after the first 8 or 12 inches was cleaned and melted off inside at work. Snow was all but gone yesterday. I heard here spring has officially been cancelled due.to the bad weather.
> 
> ...


We got about 2" here last night.Looks like you were dead center of the worst snowfall that went threw last night.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Snow showers on Monday; Tuesday night lows of about 27 . . . . . Thursday morning much better; sun shining on greening up grass. Snapped these from the front porch


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is some green--about to turn brown!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Starting to look like a repeat of 2012 except for having highs in the mid 40's instead of the mid 80's. Ground is getting dry and we are missing rain chances. Starting anhydrous myself tomorrow, most of the BTO's have been going since the end of last week. Rumors of a little corn planted and a bunch would go in fast if it would just warm up!


Getting mighty dry here as well. Could actually plant now except soil temp is ten degrees too cool. I'm not gonna say we need rain though, last time I did it didn't stop for two months.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Getting mighty dry here as well. Could actually plant now except soil temp is ten degrees too cool. I'm not gonna say we need rain though, last time I did it didn't stop for two months.


I posted that 3 weeks ago and we got 6" rain 1st week of April. Almost dried out enough to work again but will not be as nice as last time. If we miss rain on Monday, it will be "go time" here. Going to plant corn on some high sand Saturday and a lot of corn will go in next week and fast.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Like I said, I know the grounds still cool when we got snow a couple days ago and it all stuck.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

T



> you southern boys and girls; please post some pictures of some of your doings! Us folks in the northern climes want to see some green grass or green something other than polar bear habitat! Thanks!


Here it is....FINALLY.....now I just hope the weather people are closer to right than they have been lately.......


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Finally greening up here. Ground is still cold. Is drying up so when it warms up it will be full bore on tillage and planting.

Got heifer barn completely cleaned and spread. Bedded packs make good manure storage... Might spread fertilizer on some hayfields this week got to fix fence sometime. It never ends lol

Picture taken Sunday of a fescue timothy clover mix seeded in 2012. Little clover left


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Still snow in the fields here but southern facing ones are clear. Woods is still deep with the white stuff.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

An action pic for all the snowbirds.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Barley is starting to head out:


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks good grateful. Mud season is in full swing here. Hopefully it starts to dry up soon. I am making some big ruts feeding the critters.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks deadmoose. I didn't show the part that appears to have froze out. Some of it really looks real bad and some of it looks like this. They wanted to plant corn today and about buried the Maxxum with 14' finish disc. It had bogged last Fall, disced about a month ago and it was manured a few weeks ago and only had to go around a few spots but today it was a mess. Water sitting in spots in the field with algae growing in it. Next week looks like a washout so not sure when or how the corn is going to get planted some are talking about giving up on corn around here this year. We had 7" of rain in Mar. and 4.75" so far this month. It was a wet Spring last year and right now we're running 3" more rain this year than last. We can't seem to get enough warm weather and sun to dry things out. Haven't even turned on the AC in the house yet, very unusual for central NC, actually the heat is coming on most nights. Some guys that no-till corn already ahd there's up a few inches and had 2 heavy frosts on it last week, they'll probably lose it.

"Grandma looking after some of the little ones." I took this a bit ago before they let the cows in to be fed. Grandma pushing 13 yo and she's very pregnant. She's the last Holstein left from the dairy herd, she's like a big pet.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Kinda cold this weekend. Fixed some fence today....wet in spots and grass hasn't grown much.

Did have a beautiful sunset though










Still didn't help my bad mood any


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Speaking of grandma cows Grateful, here is a picture of grandma whitie kicking back on the sawdust pile. Milking more cows than the barn would hold last June so we just let grandma wander the barn had a barrel i would put silage and grain in it for her and she would wander out the front door and graze on the lawn but never strayed to far and always came back in on her own. Just a good calm gentle old cow. Has to be 15 or 16 years old had a calf in December and milking quite well. Be a hard day when she passes.










She has calmed down in her old age never used to be friendly and kinda high strung now i can sit on the tie rail and put my arm around her neck and pet her and she takes it all in


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Fertilizer spread saturday and finished working the ground up this evening for my haygrazer, hoping to get it planted tomorrow. Plan to cut 60 acres of rye clover and vetch mix Tuesday, they say we are gonna have good clear weather for a week but Im sure It'll come a downpour after I lay it down.


----------



## jfleace (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is a picture of my view from this past Saturday. Chopped 30 acres of rye.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Got some fertilizer spread on some hay ground. Monday


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Good story Bgriffin856. She reminds me of a cow my wife had for about 22 years named Giz, short for Gizmo, she was a big softy but none of the other cows messed with her or she would set them straight. In her last 4-5 years she didn't give any milk all but her Dad never knew it. If he asked she would just tell him she had just been dry treated. Anytime it was going to be cool or cold at night it seemed like she could sense it and would go to the barn near where they all waited to get in the milkhouse and would stand at a stable door. Everyone knew she just wanted in for the night and naturally she got her way and always got some extra ground feed. It really tore my wife up when she passed away, basically she just went to sleep one day and that was it, that's the way to go.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

That's pretty old for a milk cow must be she had a good life. We have several that are over ten years old. Have had a few people (dairymen former dairymen) look at our cows and they want to know about her and then ask how old they are and i tell them they are dumbfounded that they look that good and produce like they do. Its funny how them old cows get stuck in their ways with their habits. There are a couple cows i'll prolly get emotional when they are gone but most i don't just used to it i guess goes for family and friends as well.

Yep i agree that's the way to go. That's how i hope to go. Be resting, peaceful and at peace. I always try to do things right so i can be at peace when i go to bed at night cause you never know


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Back 40


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Bring it on! I still had a pile of snow that fell off the barn roof to walk through today from yesterday morning's wet heavy 3 inches. Seems vaguely familiar to last year!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

The ground must be warming up...grass is finally greening up and growing










This day last year was the day we started plowing...no way in h*ll i can today thanks to the rain. Might be another week or longer looking at the forcast


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

First bales of the season today. Already feeling a strong market this year, prices are advertised high and all this hay is pre-sold headed 250 miles south.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wife put the first Oats hay of the season on the ground this afternoon. The old Haybine still does a pretty good job. She said she's that's last field with the Haybine this year, gonna have to be a discbine here quickly, she's done got used to bookin' it through the fields.



















I was sitting at the equipment shed and heard her coming back in and looked out saw this hanging down and told our son I don't think she's noticed that yet. I think she got her moneys worth out of that one, it's been repaired/built back up once by her late Father.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm surprised your oats have headed out already.....my fall planted oats have not shown any head yet and the oats I planted in march are just now jointing.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> I'm surprised your oats have headed out already.....my fall planted oats have not shown any head yet and the oats I planted in march are just now jointing.


Yeah we were surprised too. Bad thing is it's way shorter than most years. I think it got a growth spurt during that short warm spell about a month or so ago and then it turned cool again and, just guessing here, it stunted it. It's starting into the milk stage so she decided to start cutting the field that was the most ready. Her Dad always told her if you wait for the dough stage you'll drop seeds once it's cured out for baling.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Beginning to look kinda like summer. Highs in the 90s already and we are loosing our winter grass so it looks pretty rough in the pastures. Coastal is burning too durning midday. We have no surface moisture with the wind and all. Still haven't had over 4" of rain since jan1. We are in bad shape.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a feeling the shoes on the 499 are gonna do that.They are getting mighty thin


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Thought I would share a few more pics. Sent two semis out this week and will be a third in the morning, if I can keep this up it'll be a good year. Supposed to be locking in a 1000 roll order tomorrow afternoon, hoping that goes well. Spreading fertilize on this field tomorrow morning. Oh and finally got the last of the haygrazer in the ground may 1st. Hope everyone else is off to a good start!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Grass is finally growing good. Was up to 80 and humid here today got the disk ready to go. Rain for the next week......


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Colby said:


> Beginning to look kinda like summer. Highs in the 90s already and we are loosing our winter grass so it looks pretty rough in the pastures. Coastal is burning too durning midday. We have no surface moisture with the wind and all. Still haven't had over 4" of rain since jan1. We are in bad shape.


Brahma?(sp). Neat cows


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, these are one set of our registered ones with f-1 calves on there sides.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Bgriffin856 said:


> I have a feeling the shoes on the 499 are gonna do that.They are getting mighty thin


Found a place called Lancaster Farming in PA that has shoes for the 478 for $56 vs. $150 something from NH. We need to give them a call. Don't think we could get them fixed for that. Might be an excuse for a little road trip after the hay is in for the Spring ;-)


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

My dad will weld up the shoes before he buys new....that's just how he i. We did send for a aftermarket NH parts book from a place called Joe's Machinery down somewhere near lancaster pa....that was in 2011....never did get it. Would be nice to save some compared to the dealer


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally greening up well. Plenty of rain and much to spare. Rivers look like lakes and low spots look like ponds. And the grass is always greener on the other side. This guy thought so. Fence is now mended. And he is on the other side.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Turned cows out to pasture for the first time in 2014. On a four acre paddock of mostly orchard grass



















Amazing how quick the grass grew in just one week with some moisture and heat almost could watch it grow


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Got the 3pt arm freed up and hooked up the plows and got a 5acre field plowed Monday afternoon. This is the first field of the year.





































I love turning ground. Would be nice to have a set of chisel plows though.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Its been in the 80's the past couple days with daily thunderstorms. Sure made the leaves come out on the trees and made the hay grow quick. Gonna be chopping baling and planting corn all at once....if it ever gets nicer weather. If we can't get our corn planted this year im not sure what will happen. Might end up selling the cows


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking good on the plowin'. Neighbor is still trying to get his corn in, I think they worked up into the night last night trying beat this monsoon they're forecasting for today and tonight. Wife's corn is up 3-4". Calling for more nights in the 40's starting tomorrow night. Hope you don't have to sell your cows.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh we'll find a way to scratch by always have always will. Somedays you just get tired of the fight. finally where we have been working to get to and now mother nature doesn't want to cooperate if it isn't one thing its another. Never get ahead.
Just have to switch up our forage program this year.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Amazing looking at my plowing pictures and noticing how much the leaves have really came out on trees

Had a heifer calf born this evening


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Picture i took a couple weeks ago of our fertilizer spreading rig. Bought the spreader for $125 at consignment sale in '07. Between hay and new seedings spreads 6-8 tons a year










If you get stuck with this you shouldn't be spreading


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I was planting corn yesterday when it dawned on me I could pull the iPad out of its holder and take a video while it was recording planting information from the planter's monitor. It's crazy how planting has changed in the last few years with auto steering and the monitor systems. The planter is a 98' model and the tractor is a 95' model, but going from a 4020 to an 8200 with auto steering on the planter is a big change for the better. Also the Precision 20/20 monitor is way better than the old monitor you could read the screen on any more. Here's a video Dad in the digger tractor and me planting on our farm next
to the interstate. Hopefully it works!


----------

